# March Technique Discussion: Broken Rod



## MJS (Mar 7, 2007)

1. An attacker at 6 o'clock puts a gun in their right hand against your back. 

2. Immediately pivot clockwise into a transitional right front rotating twist stance facing 7:30 as you execute a right outward hooking parry to the outside and on top of your attacker's right hand and gun. (This gets you out of the line of fire quickly.) 

3. Step your left foot to 7:30 without hesitation into a left neutral bow, checking your attacker's right leg with your left knee, as grab your attacker's hand and gun with your right hand and simultaneously execute a left uppercut to the the underside of your attacker's elbow to break it. (This break should cause a release of the gun.) 

4. Slide your left foot to 1 o'clock as you step your right foot to 5 o'clock into a right neutral bow as you gravitationally check your attacker's right shoulder with your left hand while yanking the gun free from your attacker's right hand if it is not already free. 

5. Execute a right vertical upward strike to your attacker's chin with the butt of the pistol. In the same motion loop the pistol clockwise and come back down with an inward strike to strike your attacker's throat or sternum. 

6. Hop to 4:30 into a left one-leg stance as you loop the pistol counterclockwise into a outward downward hammering strike to the back of your attacker's right elbow. (Your left hand continues checking at your attacker's shoulder. 

7. Execute a right knife edge kick to the back of your attacker's closest knee. 

8. As you land forward into a right neutral bow to 10 o'clock execute a right inward upward rake with the butt of the pistol to your attacker's right lower ribs, striking inward and diagonally upward. 

9. Instantly pivot clockwise into a right front rotating twist stance as we strike diagonally down (from left to right) to the back of your attacker's neck with the butt of the pistol following through so that you continue the action into a left inward downward palm strike to the back of your attacker's head. Then drop your left hand to pin your attacker's right shoulder. 

10. Pivot counterclockwise as you simultaneously execute a right upward diagonal strike (left to right) to your attacker's face. Continue this rotational momentum and step your right foot to 3 o'clock into a left neutral bow facing 9 o'clock. 

11. As you execute left front crossover to 3:00 o'clock point the gun in the proper firing position at your attacker.


----------



## MJS (Mar 9, 2007)

Anyone with any differences/variations of these 3 techniques?


----------



## Seabrook (Mar 9, 2007)

MJS said:


> 1. An attacker at 6 o'clock puts a gun in their right hand against your back.
> 
> 2. Immediately pivot clockwise into a transitional right front rotating twist stance facing 7:30 as you execute a right outward hooking parry to the outside and on top of your attacker's right hand and gun. (This gets you out of the line of fire quickly.)
> 
> ...


 
For #4, I prefer a forward bow over a neutral bow. 

For #7, I use the right inward rake to the ribs simultaneous with the side kick.


----------

